# Aussie here whats hot mud



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Pretty sure our lingo is way too different on other sides if the globe if there is anyone on here that is Aussie that now knows America's different names for things I would love to know half these threads I have no idea what there saying


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hot mud is base.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah thought so what is fiba fuse


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It's a type of drywall tape. 

Here's Myron,,,,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJYruF-tOLI


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hot mud is also what you find in the toilet after a big night of drinking sweendog:thumbup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> Pretty sure our lingo is way too different on other sides if the globe if there is anyone on here that is Aussie that now knows America's different names for things I would love to know half these threads I have no idea what there saying


this cause of all your problem.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrIFIbD0_OA


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rito what's no coat


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> Rito what's no coat


https://www.google.com.au/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=no coat corner bead


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Holly crap how good is that stuff I'm guessing it's expensive if iv never seen it but it obvioulsy ends up saving money on call backs and base and time why don't many plasterers use it in Oz


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We do


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Obviously alot looking at how good it is iv worked with about 20 different plasterers and for nil a large drywall contracting company that sort at the materials and noone has used it why not I wonder where can you buy it


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Price is relative. You need to factor the material costs with the labor costs/savings.

Imagine, a mud/system that consistently let you only have to tape then flush/glaze your angles only once. If that mud costs 5-10% more than what you use now, would you switch?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Our main supplier, last time I priced it was $52-54/ 100' roll, or $0.52-.54 / ft Another builder I have gets it somewhere else and pays over $70, or $0.70+/ft. He drives within 5 mins of our main supplier nearly every day, but won't stop there to get it.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Do u install with just a small amount if base and a roller then just top coat once 

To me the good out ways the price I'm gonna find some and start using and explain the cons to my clients and c what they say I bet they will all want it seems relatively easy to install and quick and has strength that steel cannot hold up to


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I put behind it what it needs. If the board and framing are good, it doesn't take much. If the board and/or framing is out of whack, you have to float the tape, and pack mud behind the tape in the hollow spots. This keeps the line straight. After that, it's easy peasy!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Awsome will be finding a distributor asap and try it out looks the goods


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

any plaster suppliers can deliver for you

http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/~plasteri/corner-tapes/826-no-coat-ultraflex-450.html

http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=899


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah found that last night plus they deliver free over $100 gotta say plastering supplies have to be the cheapest drywall tool company in Australia keke


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Yeah found that last night plus they deliver free over $100 gotta say plastering supplies have to be the cheapest drywall tool company in Australia keke


And andrew is the owner speak to him say the guys off drywall talk reccomend him and he looks after all of us


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sweet cheers embella


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

"Hot mud" is stolen mud. A shifty guy will come by the jobsite telling you he can get you a pallet of mud for half price. But then he usually says to keep it under your hat because the mud is hot. He knows a guy that has some "hot tools" for sale too.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It's a type of drywall tape.
> 
> Here's Myron,,,,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJYruF-tOLI


hes a friend of Moore and 2buck:jester:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweendog87 said:


> Holly crap how good is that stuff I'm guessing it's expensive if iv never seen it but it obvioulsy ends up saving money on call backs and base and time why don't many plasterers use it in Oz


Its junk don't let them fool yah!


----------

